# rear mount parting tool



## HACKMASTER (Aug 11, 2014)

up grade to my new used new lathe rear parting and grooving tool had to make something fun


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice!!

How does it work for you?


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 11, 2014)

mikey said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> How does it work for you?


works very well on the lighter machine 
but on differences on the big lathe


----------



## george wilson (Aug 12, 2014)

VERY nice lathe,too. What brand is it,and where was it made?

Just be careful when backing your FRONT cutting tool away from the work. I found it rather easy to forget and run the rear tool into the work. They do work very well,though.


----------



## GLCarlson (Aug 15, 2014)

HACKMASTER said:


> up grade to my new used new lathe rear parting and grooving tool had to make something fun



There are three reasons to use a rear-mount parting tool. A threaded spindle (risk of unscrewing), no spindle reverse, and the risk (perhaps exaggerated, as I've never seen an actual report) that a front-mount puts so much stress on the saddle that the dovetail cracks (cutting forces are up, not down, so aim at the weak point of the dovetail).

I've used an upside down, front mounted parting tool for decades with a D-4 spindle mount and reverse. Doesn't bind, fits my QCTP like any other tool, and everything is in clear view. No problems with this approach on several lathes. In fact, the best feature is that it fails-safe by lifting slightly in the QCTP if it does bind (leave the QCTP locking lever tight, but not too tight!)

i'm curious to know if there was a specific reason for your design choice. From the pictures, your lathe looks as if it has none of these issues.

Nice job. And a good looking lathe, too.


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 15, 2014)

GLCarlson said:


> There are three reasons to use a rear-mount parting tool. A threaded spindle (risk of unscrewing), no spindle reverse, and the risk (perhaps exaggerated, as I've never seen an actual report) that a front-mount puts so much stress on the saddle that the dovetail cracks (cutting forces are up, not down, so aim at the weak point of the dovetail).
> 
> I've used an upside down, front mounted parting tool for decades with a D-4 spindle mount and reverse. Doesn't bind, fits my QCTP like any other tool, and everything is in clear view. No problems with this approach on several lathes. In fact, the best feature is that it fails-safe by lifting slightly in the QCTP if it does bind (leave the QCTP locking lever tight, but not too tight!)
> 
> ...


 I just copied the one from the owners manual parting from the front seams to work better than the rear mount


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 15, 2014)

After copying the rear parting tool mount from the owners manual it really does not work as well as the standard way of mounting and as other fellow hobby folks have mentioned there are risks involved such as watching the rear for the big crash into the chuck if turning large dia stock also as mentioned the stress on the dove tails may be a concern thanks for the comments


----------

